# Fanart of the Month November/December Voting Period



## Tomato Sauce (Dec 25, 2009)

*Merry Christmas 
and 
Happy Holidays Everyone ^^*​

Voting for November- December’s submissions begins now XD 





*Spoiler*: _Naruto & Ino by Drathe_ 




_Since there were two nominated fanarts done by the same artist, I asked Drathe which image she wished to use for the contest. She chose this one._
















*Spoiler*: _Jiraiya in Hermit mode by Mario1092_ 



[/IMG]









*How to vote*



Assign points to your three favourite pieces like the following:

1st place - 3 points
2nd place - 2 points
3rd place - 1 point

Please remember that you need at least *50* posts to vote. Campaigning for votes will lead to disqualification.

*
Voting will last for a week and close the 5th of January.*​


----------



## Ayana (Dec 25, 2009)

Naruto & Ino by Drathe - 3 points
Zetsu by Pirate Cashoo - 2 points
Itachi of Ice by Mangaka - 1 point


----------



## The Bloodthirsty (Dec 26, 2009)

3 pts - Mangaka
2 pts - Pet
1 pt - Pirate Cashoo


----------



## Soldier (Dec 26, 2009)

Pet - 3 points
Mangaka - 2 points
Pirate Cashoo - 1 point


----------



## Pesky Bug (Dec 26, 2009)

» 3 points - pet
» 2 points - Mangaka
» 1 point - Pirate Cashoo


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Dec 26, 2009)

3pts Mangaka
2pts Bloodthirsty
1pt Pirate Cashoo


----------



## Elias (Dec 26, 2009)

Pirate Cashoo- 3 points
Lazuri - 2 points
bloodthirsty - 1 point


----------



## Brian (Dec 26, 2009)

1. Mangaka (3 pts)
2. Pirate Cashoo (2 pts)
3. Pet (1 pt)


----------



## ItachiDeDarkHero (Dec 28, 2009)

3 pts - Mangaka
2 pts - Pet
1 pt - Pirate Cashoo


----------



## Drathe (Dec 28, 2009)

3 pts - Mangaka
2 pts - Pet
1 pt - Pirate Cashoo


----------



## Sen (Dec 28, 2009)

3pts - Zetsu by Pirate Cashoo
2pts - Itachi by Lazuri
1pt - SasuSaku by pet


----------



## Mider T (Dec 28, 2009)

1st: *Itachi of Ice by Mangaka*
2nd: *Naruko by The bloodthirsty*
3rd: *Jiraiya in Hermit mode by Mario1092*


----------



## David (Dec 28, 2009)

*Itachi of the Ice (by Mangaka)* _- *1st* place - 3 points_
*SasuSaku (by Pet)* _- *2nd* place - 2 points_
*Jiraiya in Hermit mode (by Mario1092)* _- *3rd* place - 1 point_


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 29, 2009)

3 Points - Mangaka
2 Points - Pet
1 Point - Cashoo


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 29, 2009)

Drathe - 3 points
Mangaka - 2 points
pet - 1 point


----------



## squeakinclarinet (Jan 1, 2010)

Itachi of ice -3 points
Zetsu - 2 points
Sasusaku-1 point


----------



## Anarch (Jan 1, 2010)

SasuSaku by pet: 3 points
Zetsu by Pirate Cashoo: 2 points
Itachi of ice by Mangaka : 1 point


----------



## Obscurity (Jan 2, 2010)

3 points: SasuSaku by pet
2 points: Itachi of Ice by Mangaka
1 point: Zetsu by Pirate Cashoo


----------



## DragonBlade7 (Jan 2, 2010)

3 points: Itachi of Ice by Mangaka
2 points: SasuSaku by Pet
1 points: Get yours today by Mongrel


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Jan 2, 2010)

*3 points:* "Jiraiya in Hermit Mode" by Mario1092
*2 points:* "Itachi of Ice" by Mangaka
*1 point:* "Zetsu" by Pirate Cashoo


----------



## Lonely Soul (Jan 3, 2010)

3 points: SasuSaku by pet
2 points: Itachi of Ice by Mangaka
1 point: Jiraiya in Hermit mode by Mario1092


----------



## Akatou (Jan 3, 2010)

Mangaka - 3pts
Mongrel - 2 pts
Pirate Cashoo - 1pt


----------



## Kiki (Jan 3, 2010)

3 Pts - Pet
2 Pts - Mangaka
1 Pt - Mongrel


----------



## Migooki (Jan 3, 2010)

*3 Points* - Mangaka
*2 Points* - Drathe
*1 Points* - pet


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Jan 3, 2010)

*3 points* - Mangaka.
*2 points* - Mongrel.
*1 point* - Pirate Cashoo.


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Jan 3, 2010)

3 points - Pet
2 points - mangaka
1 point - mongrel


----------



## Stringer Bell (Jan 4, 2010)

1st place - 3 points - Get Yours Today by Mongrel
2nd place - 2 points - Naruko by The Bloodthirsty
3rd place - 1 point - Itachi of Ice by Mangaka


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Jan 5, 2010)

Voting closes at midnight ^^


----------

